# Should I get another dog?



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been thinking about adding another one to the family. I was thinking about getting another maltese or a yorkie. I know a little yorkie that I have seen that I have been thinking about getting.

Last time I brought another puppy in the house, (which I got for my mom but kept her for a couple of weeks), my Cali got so mad at me. She would not sit, sleep, or play with me. She wouldn't even give me a kiss :smcry:She was better after about a week though. So I don't know if I should add another one because of this. I am ready to share my love but I don't want Cali to feel like she isn't my spoiled little baby anymore. I am worried that she won't feel as special as she does now. 

I think once she gets use to the new little brother or sister she will be fine, and I want her to have a friend once I start working. (the only thing that I have had to do since I got Cali is go to college). I have done research on the breeds together and websites say they get along fine, that malts are more loving while yorkies will play around more. Does anyone have any advise about this, or had these doubts before they added another dog to the family? Did it turn out well? Also does anyone have a maltese and a yorkie? Do they get along well?

Thanks!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I can tell you that I do not regret adding a second pup, but if it were not for my husband helping me, I would go insane. I can also tell you that I have had less time for grooming and one on one playing, less time for training, since I have to split those things. It is very much double the work.

If you are adding a pup it will mean more cleaning, possibly shampooing carpets, and double the vet bills. Pet shop visits will cost you more too!

Besides that, it is completely awesome  If I were a single person though, I would stick to one dog, but that is just me. It took our one year old malt about a week to warm up to the new pup.

I have not ever had a yorkie, but I do adore them! Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 Yorkies and 1 Maltese. They get along great! In fact my female Maltese is best friends with with my male Yorkie. Some dogs hit it off right away, and some take awhile. I've always had multiple fluffs, and never did have any trouble with them getting along.


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I can tell you that I do not regret adding a second pup, but if it were not for my husband helping me, I would go insane. I can also tell you that I have had less time for grooming and one on one playing, less time for training, since I have to split those things. It is very much double the work.
> 
> If you are adding a pup it will mean more cleaning, possibly shampooing carpets, and double the vet bills. Pet shop visits will cost you more too!
> 
> ...


Thanks Shelly. I have a wonderful bf of 4 years to help me with them. We are about to get a new apartment, and that is another thing I want little Cali to have someone to play with while we are both gone during the day. My only concerns are about Cali not feeling as special. Did your dog act the same towards you after he/she warmed up to the new puppy?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Calis mom said:


> Thanks Shelly. I have a wonderful bf of 4 years to help me with them. We are about to get a new apartment, and that is another thing I want little Cali to have someone to play with while we are both gone during the day. My only concerns are about Cali not feeling as special. Did your dog act the same towards you after he/she warmed up to the new puppy?


Rocky did not change towards me at all  I was actually more worried that Tucker (the new pup) would be more interested in Rocky and want nothing to do with us. They are both very much into my husband and I and it is a blast to watch them play together!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our Kitzel had just had major surgery on both legs when Liesl came to us---he did not want her there at all. It took a few months before he accepted her, but now they are like toast & butter. They defend each other & can't get too close. At first there were a few fights but in the last 3 months we have had zilch! They absolutely adore one another. They are half brother & sister but could not be more different. I see that as a plus. They compliment each other really. Lisi is high strung & happy & Kitzi is laid back & live-let-live sort of guy. I can't imagine life w/out either of them. I think because they are different they get along VERY well. Kitzel is content to let Lisi have her way, but when he says "enough" she backs off.


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Our Kitzel had just had major surgery on both legs when Liesl came to us---he did not want her there at all. It took a few months before he accepted her, but now they are like toast & butter. They defend each other & can't get too close. At first there were a few fights but in the last 3 months we have had zilch! They absolutely adore one another. They are half brother & sister but could not be more different. I see that as a plus. They compliment each other really. Lisi is high strung & happy & Kitzi is laid back & live-let-live sort of guy. I can't imagine life w/out either of them. I think because they are different they get along VERY well. Kitzel is content to let Lisi have her way, but when he says "enough" she backs off.


Aww. How cute! I hope if I get one Cali will learn to see him/her like that!


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Rocky did not change towards me at all  I was actually more worried that Tucker (the new pup) would be more interested in Rocky and want nothing to do with us. They are both very much into my husband and I and it is a blast to watch them play together!


Thanks Shelly! That makes me feel better!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Whether or not you should add another dog is completely up to you. Make sure you think really hard about it.

I added a 2nd when London was around 2, and I ultimately do wish I didn't get a 2nd. I love both dearly (my 2nd one, Preston, is actually a perfect angel), but it is tough sometimes making sure both have everything they need, are groomed, etc....and I'm a housewife and don't work! So, I "have time" for them, but it is a huge commitment. The vet bills are double (luckily my two are healthy), the food bill is double, the grooming products is double, and I have to groom them myself...which I dread doing because I get so tired of having to do it all myself! I no longer get to take one to the groomer and pick them up all clean and cut. It's all me!

I would probably suggest you wait at least until you've entered the workforce to see if you really have time for both. They don't like to be left home all day. Mine get along well overall, but they do get in scraps, and a couple of former members have had their 1st & 2nd Maltese not get along well and they regretted adding another. They have "made it work" but it's not always fun.

If you do decide to get another dog, make sure you go through either a rescue, or through a reputable SHOW breeder. Do not buy from a pet store, newspaper, or someone down the road that has a litter of puppies. Those are called puppymills and/or backyard breeders. Yorkies are much more likely to have liver shunts, so if you go the Yorkie route, it is suuuuuuper important to make sure they have been bile acid tested, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Whether or not you should add another dog is completely up to you. Make sure you think really hard about it.
> 
> I added a 2nd when London was around 2, and I ultimately do wish I didn't get a 2nd. I love both dearly (my 2nd one, Preston, is actually a perfect angel), but it is tough sometimes making sure both have everything they need, are groomed, etc....and I'm a housewife and don't work! So, I "have time" for them, but it is a huge commitment. The vet bills are double (luckily my two are healthy), the food bill is double, the grooming products is double, and I have to groom them myself...which I dread doing because I get so tired of having to do it all myself! I no longer get to take one to the groomer and pick them up all clean and cut. It's all me!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Great post.

Our resident dog trainer JMM/Jackie always advises to never get another dog to keep the first one company as that can backfire.

I couldn't agree more about Yorkies. The incidence of liver shunts and other genetic health issues in the breed is terrible. Be very, very careful who you get a Yorkie from.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same dilemma...!! I love my Ozzie to pieces and want to rescue another Malti or Yorkie but don't want Ozzie to be mad at me... he is quite the mama's boy... plus he is afraid of most other dogs, but I have a theory he might like another Maltese since he was a breeder release.... but in addition, the bf isn't too keen on having TWO fluffs, esp since Ozzie is *still* working on his potty training (has gotten MUCH better since the weather is warmer.. ;-) not to mention we are still renting and would like to buy a house in the next year or two...

I have had a Yorkie, but it was my parents and we bought him from a Petland before we knew any better... this was back in 1999 and I didn't even hear about liver shunts until we adopted Ozzie 7 months ago!! We adopted Ozzie from a wonderful Yorkie Rescue group Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Adoptions and Shop because we were at first set on a Yorkie-Poo puppy that they actually ended up with because its original owner *thought* it had a liver shunt and was going to have it euthanized but then it turned out it did not have the liver shunt... but now I am hearing more about them, so be very careful where you get your dog from!! 

Tiger was way more independent and could be stand-offish when he wanted his "alone" time lol, while Ozzie follows me around constantly and is literally a lap dog and cuddles with me.. Tiger would just want to sit next to you on the couch IF he felt like it! But I loved Tiger to pieces (he went to the bridge last Feb. at 12 yo) and he was a great dog despite his health issues that undoubtedly were due to inbreeding from some mill or BYB... definitely boycott Petland, folks.


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I have the same dilemma...!! I love my Ozzie to pieces and want to rescue another Malti or Yorkie but don't want Ozzie to be mad at me... he is quite the mama's boy... plus he is afraid of most other dogs, but I have a theory he might like another Maltese since he was a breeder release.... but in addition, the bf isn't too keen on having TWO fluffs, esp since Ozzie is *still* working on his potty training (has gotten MUCH better since the weather is warmer.. ;-) not to mention we are still renting and would like to buy a house in the next year or two...
> 
> I have had a Yorkie, but it was my parents and we bought him from a Petland before we knew any better... this was back in 1999 and I didn't even hear about liver shunts until we adopted Ozzie 7 months ago!! We adopted Ozzie from a wonderful Yorkie Rescue group Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Adoptions and Shop because we were at first set on a Yorkie-Poo puppy that they actually ended up with because its original owner *thought* it had a liver shunt and was going to have it euthanized but then it turned out it did not have the liver shunt... but now I am hearing more about them, so be very careful where you get your dog from!!
> 
> Tiger was way more independent and could be stand-offish when he wanted his "alone" time lol, while Ozzie follows me around constantly and is literally a lap dog and cuddles with me.. Tiger would just want to sit next to you on the couch IF he felt like it! But I loved Tiger to pieces (he went to the bridge last Feb. at 12 yo) and he was a great dog despite his health issues that undoubtedly were due to inbreeding from some mill or BYB... definitely boycott Petland, folks.


Ozzie sounds like a sweetheart. Cali is just like him. Whenever I am around she is always by my side, and if I am not around she let's whoever is babysitting her know that she wants her mommy home! And it is my fault because I spoil her like I think she deserves to be spoiled:biggrin: My biggest concern about getting another dog is if she will feel as if she isn't my spoiled little baby anymore. I have money and time, I wouldn't consider adding another one if I felt I wouldn't be able to take care of him/her! My cousin just got a puppy so I am wondering if seeing hers has just made me go into puppy fever. I have always said that I was going to add another dog sometime, so I am trying to figure out if I really need another right now or not. I never thought a decision like this would be this hard!!!! :smpullhair: You do sound like you are in the same situation though, we are getting a new apartment soon also and I finally got my bf talked into getting another dog and now I am the one questioning! :blush:

I also had a dog like Tiger, she like her time to her self but when she wanted to be loved on she was a sweetheart. She passed last year from breast cancer. I am sorry about your sweet Tiger


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It totally depends on you. There are things to keep in mind of course, things to research, know as much as u can about what to expect (which is important so that you don't get the surprise after bringging a new pet home). Once all this is done, at the end of the day, it is you who know your situation better - whether u can handle it or not. Some people like having two, others don't which is normal as each has his own preference / different situation...etc.

I always had two dogs now that I think of it. Melon & Snowy. Then, Snowy and Crystal. Melon (female poodle) took a while to warm up to Snowy. Snowy loved Crystal instanty. Knowing Crystal's personality, she is the type of malt who will take a little time to warm up to another dog other than Snowy. She loves Snowy so much but I am just imagining another dog she doesn't know.. Having two dogs sure is double the work , time to be given and costs, but to me, it is worth it. I love the support that I get from my family when I need to be away. They love Snowy and Crystal so much which makes me feel better about not being around when I need to go.

Maltese are awesome and I love them. In relation to Yorkies, I rescued and fostered a yorkie in 2008 . He stayed with us for a little over a month. He did wonderful with Snowy and Crystal. Crystal accepted him within few days (mainly due to his humping issue). Snowy accepted him instantly because towards Snowy, he was only playful (not humping). I wish I could have kept him forever. He really was an awesome dog, but my parents had the "no more than two dogs in the house" rule, so he had to go. I was grateful that they allowed me to foster him until I found him the good forever home. Picasso is still going healthy with Lindsey (his mommy) and is still awesome.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

"Should I get another dog?" - well that's a question only you can answer! Maybe think about why you are asking? Why do think you might want another? Do you feel like you're missing something with only one dog? Do you feel like your dog is lonely and wants a playmate? Would you enjoy seeing them play together? Are you wanting another breed? I know you have said money and time aren't a concern, but have you considered how it will change your lifestyle? Like do you enjoy taking your dog places with you and how will that be affected by having another dog? Do you travel and is making arrangements for two dogs going to be more difficult than just one? What happens if it's not a giant love fest and your dogs don't become best friends? Are you ok with that? Lots of people on here have more than one dog and love it, and many have just one and love it (like me). So it just comes down to what you want and what your expectations are! And once you've considered all the reasons to get another and all the reasons to not get another and you still want one, then do it! But if you get another we will want to see pics!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

they do say not to get another for your dog but for YOU but definitely make sure they get along first!! if i saw another adoptable pup getting along with Ozzie (more like: Ozzie getting along with another adoptable pup!) I would definitely think about it!! 

Thank you about Tiger, he was getting so old anyways  my parents knew it was his time, and at the end his eyes were actually the worst.. no medication was helping. it is truly the worst part about being a pet owner :'(


----------

